# Logan 210 main spindle bearings



## Justjoe (Dec 27, 2018)

I thought this might help others,  I just replaced the two main bearing on my Logan lathe spindle shaft. The old bearing where New Departure brand bearing 5207(45507) and 3206 (77506), () = New Departure's part numbers. Both have SS shields.  
I was able to find replacement in stock at 3BG supply co. I worked with a Chris over the phone and I have to say what a very nice guy to work with.  Chris was able to cross reference the New Departure's part number and come up with some replacements that work fantastic.  My main shaft has less the .001 of run out and the out side of the 70 year old chuck when mounted has less the .003 of run out.  The machine runs like a champ very smooth.

The part numbers for the smaller bearing is#6206-zz 
And larger bearing with the snap ring is #5207zznr

I hope this is some help to others
3BG Supply telephone # is 800-609-5205
Cheers Mont


----------

